# Which college to choose ? ...



## NoasArcAngel (May 27, 2012)

I got 193 marks in BITSAT 2012 so i can only get BITS Dubai, hoping in AIEEE will get around 185~200 so with delhi quota i can most probably get NSIT. Is it better to go to BITS dubai and do engineering or get admission in India?


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 27, 2012)

Go for NSIT, its a safer choice IMO.


----------



## rahul_c (May 27, 2012)

NSIT is better unless you really want to leave India for studying.


----------



## sarthak (May 28, 2012)

BITS Dubai is only good for chemical engineering. Better go for NSIT.


----------



## nims11 (May 28, 2012)

don't go for BITS dubai. wait for AIEEE results and get into a college through state quota.


----------



## Stephen Alter (May 30, 2012)

I consider that NSIT is better because a friend of mine studies there and says that it's a really wonderful college, lovely place and the students and teachers are nice.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2012)

my vote is for NSIT.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 30, 2012)

nsit.


----------



## abhijangda (May 31, 2012)

NSIT dude!! Its a good college!!


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 4, 2012)

NSIT is a great college


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 10, 2012)

I dunno how I screwed up my aieeee got 49k rank. where do you suggest I go now ? :/


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 10, 2012)

bits dubai is good?


----------



## arescool (Jun 11, 2012)

Let me assure you that you will never regret your decision of choosing NSIT.

- This is coming directly  from a Proud NSITian ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 11, 2012)

What are your options?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 11, 2012)

I am thinking of dropping, because i know my rank will only go up. And even if i put in a year of work it will give me a much better result.


----------



## rahul_c (Jun 15, 2012)

^Wait for AIEEE counselling, might get some OK govt college.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 10, 2012)

Nsit nsit nsit .


----------

